# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Umbau Kasette DH 11-25 auf ????

## Nosky

Ahoi zusammen,

möchte mein Radon Swoop 200 umbauen und eine andere Kasette einbauen um das Fahrrad etwas alltagstauglicher für Strecken außerhalb von BP zu machen.

Aktuell verbaut ist eine  10er Shimano 105 CS-5700 11-25 

geplant wäre: Shimano XT Kassette CS-M771  (https://r2-bike.com/VERSCHLEISS-SET-...caAncMEALw_wcB )  

oder Shimano XT Kassette CS-M8000 ( https://r2-bike.com/VERSCHLEISS-SET-...AaAj2FEALw_wcB ) 

Was haltet ihr davon? Passen beide bei mir hinten drauf oder habt ihr bedenken bzw. andere Vorschläge? 

für eure Hilfe bin ich euch sehr dankbar

----------


## georg

1. Einen 10-fach Zahnkranz ersetzt du mit einem 10-fach Zahnkranz und nicht mit 11-fach wie beim zweiten Beispiel.

2. Ich kenn das Rad im Detail nicht aber die 105er ist ein Rennradkranz. Daher wirst du ein Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig haben. Evtl ein Shimano Zee? Es kann gut sein, dass sich damit kein 32 oder gar 34 Zahnkranz fahren läßt weil die Schaltrolle am Ritzel rattert. Das Zee kann eine max. Größe von 28Z. Eventull geht es mit ein wenig Gefrickel aber garantiert ist das nicht.

----------


## Nosky

Ja du hast recht zwecks Schaltwerk es ist ein Shimano Zee RD-M640-SSC, 10-speed. D.h. es wäre sinnvoller das ganze Schaltwerk zu tauschen? (Hast du hier eine Empfehlung?) 
vielen dank

----------


## noox

Eventuell nochmals über diese Aktion nachdenken. Es ist nun mal ein Downhill-Bike. Mit so einem Bike ist es normal schon mühsam ein paar Meter auf der ebenen Straße zu treten. D.h. wenn du nicht hauptsächlich die gröbsten Strecken im Bikepark fährst, und ein alltagstauglicheres Bike suchst, dann müsstest eher Richtung Enduro gehen. Eventuell kannst ja deines verkaufen und ein Enduro im ähnlichen Preissegment kaufen.

Wie Georg sagt: für größere Kassetten benötigst eventuell auch ein anderes Schaltwerk. Und wenn du auf 11 Gänge umsteigst auch einen 11-Gang Schalthebel.

Aber bedenke: Kannst du die Sattelstütze überhaupt soweit ausfahren, dass du zum Treten gut sitzt? Bzw. wenn du eine längere Sattelstütze benötigst: Kannst du die genügend weit reinstecken für Downhill-Einsatz? Generell wirst du mit einem DH-Bike sehr weit hinten sitzen, sodass das Bike dann auch zum Wippen neigt und es generell keine optimale Sitzposition ist.

----------

